# GIAC X+ softwear for a 2.7T



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

sup guys imnot new here..i totaled my GTi and I just piced up an A62.7T but its autotragic..i know it sucks but at least its twin turbo haha..im lookin into softwear .. now i understand i need 2 DV now right? and will i need 2 downpipes?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: GIAC X+ softwear for a 2.7T (stevec1.8t)*

2 DV
2 Downpipe
2 Turbo
1 Throttle Body
1 Mass Air Flow Housing
1 Fuel Pump
6 Fuel injectors
GIAC has a Stage 3 software rated for 460bhp.


----------

